# Burlington Members - Whats your PH



## sudz (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey all - I've posted in depth on a different forum, but was hoping to hit up some Local fish FINatics for some advice.

I live right by the lake in burlington. 

My Sitting tap water (3 days with airation) PH is 8.3-8.4
Tested with both an AP Liquid test kit, and an electronic PH meter from E-bay

I was suprised it was that High. i called the City of Burlington/Halton Water and Found out a few things:

There is a Main treatment plant for Halton, and then several Sub-stations where chemicals are added and monitored as necessary. 

The water that The main Treatment plant puts out is at a PH of 7.2
The Water that the Closest Substation (800 meters down the road) recieves and pumps along to my house 7.3-7.4 

How, in 800 Meters of piping, does my PH go up by a factor of 10 from7.4 to 8.4?

I've been told by a few (including Cam at Cam's) that 8.4 would be OK, but I should not expect them to breed. That a STABLE PH is more important than a lower PH. I agree - But just wondering what other burlingtonites have observed?

The water department was VERY helpful, even offered me a tour within business hours. Sadly, I'm on contract and need the money so couldn't take them up on this. 

This all occured about 1.5 months ago. PH does go up and down by a few points during the year. 

So, Burlington/west oakvillites - Post up your Standing Tapwater PH! 

I'm really going to avoid trying to artifically lower PH - I have a bit of old driftwood, but with constant water changes, this will have little effect.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I haven't tested for several years, but when I was testing regularly, it was always 7.4, bang on, every time. I'm not sure if I still have a fw test kit but if I do, I'll test later and post...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Something similar happens to Toronto tap water. Out of the tap, the water measures ~7.4 PH. Leave it overnight, and the water will measure ~8.0 PH. I'm guessing that tap water has a lot of CO2 dissolved in it.


----------



## sudz (Dec 13, 2010)

solarz said:


> Something similar happens to Toronto tap water. Out of the tap, the water measures ~7.4 PH. Leave it overnight, and the water will measure ~8.0 PH. I'm guessing that tap water has a lot of CO2 dissolved in it.


Its actually about 8.2 when it comes out of the tap, and then 8.3-8.4 after sitting - my PH is just HIGH!


----------

